# ?Pax caught on video attacking Lyft driver for going too slow?



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

Passenger caught on video attacking Lyft driver for going too slow to hospital

https://nypost.com/2019/05/28/passe...g-lyft-driver-for-going-too-slow-to-hospital/
The suspect leaned forward and repeatedly punched the driver with both hands, prompting the woman to plead with him to stop.

"Oh my god, please stop. Georgie, oh my god," the woman cried out.

The passengers left the 2017 Ford Explorer, but the suspect came back to land a few more blows on Madiedo through the window before fleeing.

Madiedo refused medical attention and told NBC he's unsure if he'll continue to drive for Lyft.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Typical new yorker.
Driver was a smartazz then tried the tough talk.
It backfired. LOL


----------



## Initial D (Jul 2, 2018)

The suspect should have called for an ambulance instead if he needed to go to the hospital in a hurry instead of putting his health and the driver in danger.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Floor it, then once you've gained speed, hit the brakes HARD. Throw that SOB through the windshield. I just need enough time to get him off of me, grab my purse and exit the vehicle. After I'm done, going to the hospital will be useless.


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

Fozzie said:


> Floor it, then once you've gained speed, hit the brakes HARD. Throw that SOB through the windshield. I just need enough time to get him off of me, grab my purse and exit the vehicle. After I'm done, going to the hospital will be useless.


If u "Floor it" in NYC you Ram, with extreme prejudice, the vehicle 5 feet in front of u. Now, You're being physically assaulted by ur passenger from behind AND the guy u just rammed from ur side window AND your ? vehicle is wrecked

In my city it's Not ? Fight or Flight ?‍♂
It's ?Fight or take your Lumps ⚰ ?

That driver in the vid showed good sense
He didn't escalate a bad situation with an obvious
Mentally Defective Psychotic attacker


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

that pax was a skinny lil punk

i woulda got out, opened his door and beat the shit out of him....in self defense


----------



## rubisgsa (Jul 3, 2018)

i probably would have chased him down and turned him off for a while till the cops showed up



Taxi2Uber said:


> Typical new yorker.
> Driver was a smartazz then tried the tough talk.
> It backfired. LOL


YOU are a smart ass the driver was a saint


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

rubisgsa said:


> i probably would have chased him down and turned him off for a while till the cops showed up


yep, we call that a citizens arrest


----------



## himynameis (Feb 9, 2016)

Pax are trash these days. Uber and Lyft have lowered their standards. That's why this happens. I call it picking up Walmart customers lol


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

The cops are looking for Georgie. He'll get medical care at Bellevue while staying at Riker's.


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

Should be required viewing for all new rideshare drivers. I would of been putting my CCP to good use on that fella. BANG! OH Georgie is DEAD.

I should point out I live in Florida, clean shoot.


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

And then I bet the driver was deactivated for posting the dash cam video to YouTube...


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Look at the hospital record, you'll find him.

Seriously though, no seat belt, no ride. If the client has to lay down, cancel ride because you're not an ambulance.


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

amazinghl said:


> Look at the hospital record, you'll find him.
> 
> Seriously though, no seat belt, no ride. If the client has to lay down, cancel ride because you're not an ambulance.


LOL, driver gets his head beat in
AND you're concerned about seat belts. That's rich

Stay out of the Arizona sun ? @amazinghl ?



RDWRER said:


> And then I bet the driver was deactivated for posting the dash cam video to YouTube...


Remember that taco bell exec that beat the uber driver.
He sued the Uber driver for $50ml









Fired Taco Bell Exec in Uber Attack Suing Driver for $5 Million


The exec, fired after video of the assault went viral, says in the suit the driver is to blame for any injuries, and recorded him without consent.




www.nbcnews.com


----------



## U/L guy (May 28, 2019)

This is less likely to happen here in Florida, if it does this passengers next ride will be to the morgue. We carry here in Florida.


----------



## UberUber81 (Jul 21, 2016)

****ing human trash. I bet he's a little ***** to opiates and was having withdrawal pain.
I would have ****ed up that clown so bad they would have given him all the pain killers when he arrived at the hospital.


----------



## U/L guy (May 28, 2019)

UberUber81 said:


> @@@@ing human trash. I bet he's a little @@@@@ to opiates and was having withdrawal pain.
> I would have @@@@ed up that clown so bad they would have given him all the pain killers when he arrived at the hospital.


I have an instant pain killer, it works like a charm.


----------



## UberUber81 (Jul 21, 2016)

U/L guy said:


> I have an instant pain killer, it works like a charm.


I got a metal baton and some nasty pepper spray. A gunshot is too easy for a goon like this. He needs to feel that baton on the legs a couple of times. I would have made him a cripple and eat from a straw as well.


----------



## U/L guy (May 28, 2019)

UberUber81 said:


> I got a metal baton and some nasty pepper spray. A gunshot is too easy for a goon like this. He needs to feel that baton on the legs a couple of times. I would have made him a cripple and eat from a straw as well.


You have more patience than I do. I like cleaning up and disposing garbage quickly.
BTW I am aware of the gun laws in N.Y., but I rather be tried by 12 then carried by 6.


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

U/L guy said:


> This is less likely to happen here in Florida, if it does this passengers next ride will be to the morgue. We carry here in Florida.


*?"*_*We carry here in Florida" ?*_

???....That just means:

A. the guy attacking from BEHIND will acquire a new Glock courtesy of the keyboard tough-guy Front seat driver AND:
B. the driver's family will incur funeral expenses.

?So many Floridian get wasted with their own piece ?

It's called "Adrenaline Dump®️"
the fear factor of the Floridian suburbanite keyboard warrior ? who has Never been Face 2 Face with ?Real Evil Bad Guys?
who will twist your head off for Fun! 
Aren't afraid of law enforcement
Aren't afraid of arrest or incarceration
Aren't afraid of death.

They just want to watch ? & record u die ?⚰ and post it on Facebook


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Situation like that, it's quick stop, roll out left and assess. I don't want to give the pax a chance to choke from behind. I had one incident where a pax fell asleep in front seat, huge guy, I woke him up when we got to his destination and he woke up disoriented and flailing a little, I was unbuckled and out in a second, gave me a second to figure out what was going on. He apologized profusely and all was well but I don't want to be trapped in a car with a psycho.


----------



## U/L guy (May 28, 2019)

RabbleRouser said:


> "_We carry here in Florida"_
> 
> ???....That just means the guy attacking from BEHIND will acquire
> a new Glock courtesy of the keyboard tough-guy Front seat driver AND:
> ...


If you're properly trained you will know how to handle the situation, what you're saying is entirely true for most that think everything is like it's on TV.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Right around 2:20 of the video where he takes his clothes off and starts to make sick noises that's where I'd be like "whoa...if you have an emergency you're going to need to call 911 or get out the ride." Unless your girlfriend kicked you out of your house with no clothes and that would just mean I wouldn't be picking up nekkid kick out dude to begin with.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

"Sorry, but you need an ambulance" - doors locked. 

Stumbling or having a medical issue, you're not getting in.


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

U/L guy said:


> You have more patience than I do. I like cleaning up and disposing garbage quickly.
> BTW I am aware of the gun laws in N.Y., but I rather be tried by 12 then carried by 6.


LOL, that's what they all say...
then the ruling crew run a train on you.

And u prey for death


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

RabbleRouser said:


> LOL, driver gets his head beat in
> AND you're concerned about seat belts. That's rich
> 
> Stay out of the Arizona sun ? @amazinghl ?
> ...


I hope the lawsuit got thrown out.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

It's going to take him longer to get to the hospital on foot after throwing his tantrum than it would have driving behind cars. Logic!


----------



## U/L guy (May 28, 2019)

True, that’s why I left N.Y. Years ago.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

RabbleRouser said:


> If u "Floor it" in NYC you Ram, with extreme prejudice, the vehicle 5 feet in front of u. Now, You're being physically assaulted by ur passenger from behind AND the guy u just rammed from ur side window AND your ? vehicle is wrecked
> 
> In my city it's Not ? Fight or Flight ?‍♂
> It's ?Fight or take your Lumps ⚰ ?
> ...


Unless you're driving a Ford, you don't need much room to gain enough momentum to throw that POS through the windshield.

If I'm being physically attacked like that, the last thing I'm going to worry about is my vehicle. Vehicles are insured and can be replaced.

As far as fight of flight, I'd choose to stand and fight. It's sad that you wouldn't.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

RabbleRouser said:


> Passenger caught on video attacking Lyft driver for going too slow to hospital
> 
> https://nypost.com/2019/05/28/passe...g-lyft-driver-for-going-too-slow-to-hospital/
> The suspect leaned forward and repeatedly punched the driver with both hands, prompting the woman to plead with him to stop.
> ...


Hey a dashcam finally did something!!!!


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Typical new yorker.
> Driver was a smartazz then tried the tough talk.
> It backfired. LOL


Wow, unbelievable attitude you have???? Blaming the driver?

Driver did not have a bad attitude. Period. In fact, he handled it well. The pax should face jail time.



Initial D said:


> The suspect should have called for an ambulance instead if he needed to go to the hospital in a hurry instead of putting his health and the driver in danger.


Exactly why I avoid medical trips at all costs. Did not sign up for medical transport.



uberdriverfornow said:


> that pax was a skinny lil punk
> 
> i woulda got out, opened his door and beat the shit out of him....in self defense


Easier said than done. Like to think I'd do the same. But, first driver has to pull over, get out of the car, while taking punches.

But I sure would've tried. And if I got ahold of him, he'd darn sure need to get to the hospital.


----------



## NotanEmployee (Apr 20, 2019)

I carry pepper spray for those types of issues, he would have needed "additional" treatment.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

He really wouldn’t have done this down south. Pax would have been shot. 

Exit vehicle with firearm proceed to dump into backseat.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

MiamiKid said:


> Wow, unbelievable attitude you have???? Blaming the driver?
> 
> Driver did not have a bad attitude. Period. In fact, he handled it well. The pax should face jail time.


Driver handled it poorly and escalated it with sarcasm followed with the "Yo, don't disrespect me, my car my rules" act.
Then acts surprised at the result. "I didn't do nothin'" LOL


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

RabbleRouser said:


> Remember that taco bell exec that beat the uber driver.
> He sued the Uber driver for $50ml
> 
> 
> ...


I just posted in another old thread about this..... he was "going" to sue.... what ever happened though? There is nothing concerning if it was dismissed, settlement, whatever.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Driver handled it poorly and escalated it with sarcasm followed with the "Yo, don't disrespect me, my car my rules" act.
> Then acts surprised at the result. "I didn't do nothin'" LOL


Strongly Disagree


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

Initial D said:


> The suspect should have called for an ambulance instead if he needed to go to the hospital in a hurry instead of putting his health and the driver in danger.


That's when I get out of the car and start issuing a beatdown to the pax


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

DriverMark said:


> I just posted in another old thread about this..... he was "going" to sue.... what ever happened though? There is nothing concerning if it was dismissed, settlement, whatever.


First time I seen that video. It's absolutely hilarious ?

"That's right, that's what happens, you got maced motherfcker!" ???


----------



## john1975 (Jul 29, 2016)

RabbleRouser said:


> Passenger caught on video attacking Lyft driver for going too slow to hospital
> 
> https://nypost.com/2019/05/28/passe...g-lyft-driver-for-going-too-slow-to-hospital/
> The suspect leaned forward and repeatedly punched the driver with both hands, prompting the woman to plead with him to stop.
> ...


Who videotapes their pax? Doing so suggests you're expecting or looking for trouble. I've driven 3 1/2 years and not had any such issues. Is this video real or fake? Who knows. But the correct approach would have been to show some sympathy and understanding instead of threatening to throw him out. You should have realized that the pax was a little nuts and been careful. Being able to read people is an important part of this job.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

john1975 said:


> Who videotapes their pax? Doing so suggests you're expecting or looking for trouble. I've driven 3 1/2 years and not had any such issues. Is this video real or fake? Who knows. But the correct approach would have been to show some sympathy and understanding instead of threatening to throw him out. You should have realized that the pax was a little nuts and been careful. Being able to read people is an important part of this job.


Banks must be looking for trouble when they videotape their customers!


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

john1975 said:


> Who videotapes their pax? Doing so suggests you're expecting or looking for trouble. I've driven 3 1/2 years and not had any such issues. Is this video real or fake? Who knows. But the correct approach would have been to show some sympathy and understanding instead of threatening to throw him out. You should have realized that the pax was a little nuts and been careful. Being able to read people is an important part of this job.


Simple. It's a clear case of assault, plain and clear. Driver had every, single, right to video tape and threaten to kick him out.

Zero sympathy for any pax trying to influence me to drive unsafe, break the law or speed it up a bit. ? No mitigating factor for this suspect whatsoever. Period.


----------



## Halfmybrain (Mar 3, 2018)

NotanEmployee said:


> I carry pepper spray for those types of issues, he would have needed "additional" treatment.


What do you think pepper spray does in a closed environment? Sure, you'd have the element of surprise, and the guy MAY want to exit the vehicle, but you would want to claw your eyes and nose out, or get immediate water or ice. Your passenger, however, reduced even further to animal impulses, will try to claw your skull with even more desparation.

I've smelled the stuff and have seen what it does to people. I've seen students run through a whole school to get to the ice in the cafeteria--except it was locked, and they effing tore up their hands trying to get through the wire mesh barrier between them and supposed relief.



TemptingFate said:


> Banks must be looking for trouble when they videotape their customers!


If banks published these videos online, they sure would be!



25rides7daysaweek said:


> Hey a dashcam finally did something!!!!


It also aired on
ABC World News Tonight with David Muir


----------



## nurburgringsf (Aug 26, 2016)

Looks like the attacker was on drugs. Which means he is a protected class according to the liberals and will be out in the streets in no time if he ever gets caught.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Halfmybrain said:


> What do you think pepper spray does in a closed environment? Sure, you'd have the element of surprise, and the guy MAY want to exit the vehicle, but you would want to claw your eyes and nose out, or get immediate water or ice. Your passenger, however, reduced even further to animal impulses, will try to claw your skull with even more desparation.
> 
> I've smelled the stuff and have seen what it does to people. I've seen students run through a whole school to get to the ice in the cafeteria--except it was locked, and they effing tore up their hands trying to get through the wire mesh barrier between them and supposed relief.
> 
> ...


Criminals forfeit their right to privacy. That's why bank robber videos are on the news.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Halfmybrain said:


> What do you think pepper spray does in a closed environment? Sure, you'd have the element of surprise, and the guy MAY want to exit the vehicle, but you would want to claw your eyes and nose out, or get immediate water or ice. Your passenger, however, reduced even further to animal impulses, will try to claw your skull with even more desparation.
> 
> I've smelled the stuff and have seen what it does to people. I've seen students run through a whole school to get to the ice in the cafeteria--except it was locked, and they effing tore up their hands trying to get through the wire mesh barrier between them and supposed relief.
> 
> ...


Rohit was quoted as saying he saw the footage on TV and can confirm that rider will never be paired with him again.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

nurburgringsf said:


> Looks like the attacker was on drugs. Which means he is a protected class according to the liberals and will be out in the streets in no time if he ever gets caught.


Time crack down on druggies, criminals and low life's.

LOCK THEM UP!

Hard time and labor!

My two cents


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Rohit was quoted as saying he saw the footage on TV and can confirm that rider will never be paired with him again.










:laugh::thumbup:


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

As punishment, this pax should be forced to drive for Uber 80 hours per week. And his first pax should be this driver.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Illini said:


> As punishment, this pax should be forced to drive for Uber 80 hours per week. And his first pax should be this driver.


That's some King Solomon / Judge Judy justice.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

*Concealed Carry Holder Shoots Gunman In The Head In Little Village*
May 27, 2019 at 7:20 pm
*Filed Under:*Chicago, Chicago Police,

https://chicago.cbslocal.com/2019/0...-shoots-gunman-in-the-head-in-little-village/


----------



## estore009 (Oct 14, 2017)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Hey a dashcam finally did something!!!!


A dash cam cannot help you to avoid being attacked!


----------



## XPG (Oct 4, 2017)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Driver handled it poorly and escalated it with sarcasm followed with the "Yo, don't disrespect me, my car my rules" act.
> Then acts surprised at the result. "I didn't do nothin'" LOL


Exactly, he didn't do nothin.

He didn't even look back once. That guy was sick and in pain, most likely a heroin addict too. But our wise-azz "driver" didn't give a F, he kept playing his Ariana Grande song, one harm outside cruising.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Out of nowhere, sick pax got Incredible Hulk strength and energy, and felt no pain when beating Mr. Cool listening to song guy driver, and then he sprints. He was slumped over few seconds back, then he shows Mike Tyson hitting and Usain bolt sprint ability 



This video does not make sense.?


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

estore009 said:


> A dash cam cannot help you to avoid being attacked!


But it can provide evidence to the police so they can find the scumbag piece of shit, and also protect you from false claims of molestation etc from pax looking for a free ride.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

XPG said:


> Exactly, he didn't do nothin.
> 
> He didn't even look back once. That guy was sick and in pain, most likely a heroin addict too. But our wise-azz "driver" didn't give a F, he kept playing his Ariana Grande song, one harm outside cruising.


You get it!

Driving from point A to B, silent, with eyes staring forward, might work for most rides.

Driver didn't engage the riders AT ALL.
Started off bad with "Mt. Sinai? ok" THAT'S IT?!?
If I get a hospital run, believe me I'm asking if they're visiting someone or is it for them, with follow up questions.
I don't care if the rider might think I'm nosey. Helps me better assess the situation.

In another thread, driver acted in the same way, silently staring forward, while a domestic was brewing in the back seat.
I couldn't believe it but most drivers applauded this driver's do nothing approach..
I said the same thing then. Driver handled it poorly and allowed a situation to get out of hand.
This situation likely could have been avoided if handled properly.



mbd said:


> Out of nowhere, sick pax got Incredible Hulk strength and energy, and felt no pain when beating Mr. Cool listening to song guy driver, and then he sprints. He was slumped over few seconds back, then he shows Mike Tyson hitting and Usain bolt sprint ability
> 
> This video does not make sense.?


Oh man, did we all just get Smolletted?


----------



## gw03081958 (Jun 28, 2016)

RabbleRouser said:


> Passenger caught on video attacking Lyft driver for going too slow to hospital
> 
> https://nypost.com/2019/05/28/passe...g-lyft-driver-for-going-too-slow-to-hospital/
> The suspect leaned forward and repeatedly punched the driver with both hands, prompting the woman to plead with him to stop.
> ...


This guy throwing the punches is lucky to be alive where I live someone would have shot his ass quick.


----------



## Halfmybrain (Mar 3, 2018)

Taxi2Uber said:


> You get it!
> 
> Driving from point A to B, silent, with eyes staring forward, might work for most rides.
> 
> ...


I'm not gonna blame the victim, but yeah, I just got a hospital-bound passenger and companion today. Before driving, I asked if it was an urgent situation. I diplomatically added, "If this is a medical emergency, I'd recommend an ambulance, since " and the passenger jokingly finished my sentence, "since your medical license has expired." They told me no, she was just going in for a scheduled procedure.


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

gw03081958 said:


> This guy throwing the punches is lucky to be alive where I live someone would have shot his ass quick.


Or vise versa.....
?While you're blocking the head blows (from behind) with both hands your "Third arm" reaches for your piece?

?Let's say u do retrieve ur weapon, that Jacked-Up Psycho Hot Head BEHIND You will Easily twist it out of ur grip and put a round right down through the top of ur head.

Don't expect Lyft to sent flowers ?

Florida holds the country's record for gun owners shot by their own weapon by an assailant. Shooting at a range is lots different than surprise field altercations with the mentally defective.

Know your limitation @gw03081958 , Leave the weapon at home ?


----------



## gw03081958 (Jun 28, 2016)

RabbleRouser said:


> Or vise versa.....
> ?While you're blocking the head blows (from behind) with both hands your "Third arm" reaches for your piece?
> 
> ?Let's say u do retrieve ur weapon, that Jacked-Up Psycho Hot Head BEHIND You will Easily twist it out of ur grip and put a round right down through the top of ur head.
> ...


I would have easily shot this punk, I would have been out of the vehicle so fast as the punches from the right I can block with my right arm, the left side are weak at best and guess what Jorge is dead.


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

gw03081958 said:


> I would have easily shot this punk, I would have been out of the vehicle so fast as the punches from the right I can block with my right arm, the left side are weak at best and guess what Jorge is dead.


Ain't it so easy on a keyboard ???
Thxs for validating the stats:
Florida holds the country's record for gun owners shot by their own weapon by an assailant.

Reminder: Dirty Harry is a movie ? ?


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

The problem with engaging the criminal thug from outside is the lady next to him may get a piece of the action.



RabbleRouser said:


> Or vise versa.....
> ?While you're blocking the head blows (from behind) with both hands your "Third arm" reaches for your piece?
> 
> ?Let's say u do retrieve ur weapon, that Jacked-Up Psycho Hot Head BEHIND You will Easily twist it out of ur grip and put a round right down through the top of ur head.
> ...


Do we have numbers for lawful use of firearm to deter/stop an attack versus being used by criminal on oneself?


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Typical new yorker.
> Driver was a smartazz then tried the tough talk.
> It backfired. LOL


The driver was not at fault. It's a shame he didn't have some pepper spray for that asshole.


----------



## BlueNOX (Apr 3, 2016)

RabbleRouser said:


> Or vise versa.....
> ?While you're blocking the head blows (from behind) with both hands your "Third arm" reaches for your piece?
> 
> ?Let's say u do retrieve ur weapon, that Jacked-Up Psycho Hot Head BEHIND You will Easily twist it out of ur grip and put a round right down through the top of ur head.
> ...


1. Your scenario assumes reaching for weapon while bucked into drivers seat with passenger behind you. Bad idea, I agree.

So let's change it up a bit.

Passenger starts hitting.

1. Mash brake pedal in emergency manner.

2. Right hand goes for seat belt. Left for door.

3. Roll left out of vehicle. Let vehicle roll

4. Pull weapon from appendage carry position and begin to fire. First round should hit vehicle door. Second round hits attacker.

5. Continue to fire as you continue to raise the weapon. This is called the zipper fire technique. Works for close combat very well.

Why do it this way? Because it puts you on your feet and removed the confined space combat position giving you mobility. Average pax response time means your out before them.

The zipper fire technique is used because multiple shots spread around the torso will cause more blood loss than a sing shot or multiple shots to the same area. By causing more leakage you will induce shock faster on the suspect and remove their non-compliance manner much faster.

For this technique I recommend 5 shots. 1 into the car door and 4 into the suspect. If suspect is on meth I recommend you empty the clip and do a crazy eight pattern. Not a joke, meth addicts feel nothing and you have to cause massive blood loss to get compliance from them.



Bubsie said:


> The problem with engaging the criminal thug from outside is the lady next to him may get a piece of the action.
> 
> 
> Do we have numbers for lawful use of firearm to deter/stop an attack versus being used by criminal on oneself?


She is with him. If she does it's collateral damage. If you notice she quickly exited vehicle and ran away with Georgie.

USN SeaBee.


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

Be sure of your target and what lies beyond it? Looks like mama may become collateral damage.


----------



## veblenrules (Jul 14, 2014)

RabbleRouser said:


> *?"*_*We carry here in Florida" ?*_
> 
> ???....That just means:
> 
> ...


And the difference between ride share and taxi driving is???


----------



## gw03081958 (Jun 28, 2016)

BlueNOX said:


> 1. Your scenario assumes reaching for weapon while bucked into drivers seat with passenger behind you. Bad idea, I agree.
> 
> So let's change it up a bit.
> 
> ...


I misread your message, my apologies, I agree with you.



BlueNOX said:


> 1. Your scenario assumes reaching for weapon while bucked into drivers seat with passenger behind you. Bad idea, I agree.
> 
> So let's change it up a bit.
> 
> ...


Real problem is I don't carry when I work, they don't allow it.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

RabbleRouser said:


> Passenger caught on video attacking Lyft driver for going too slow to hospital
> 
> https://nypost.com/2019/05/28/passe...g-lyft-driver-for-going-too-slow-to-hospital/
> The suspect leaned forward and repeatedly punched the driver with both hands, prompting the woman to plead with him to stop.
> ...


This dude needs a Chicago beat down...


----------



## rubisgsa (Jul 3, 2018)

i had a gentleman pull a gun on me while i was seated behind him i took it from him and pulled the trigger. It turned out it was a BB gun. I didnt know it at the time. There were 2 of them. I did ok!!

Dirty Harry is a movie this was real happened to me outside a casino in march 2017


----------



## gw03081958 (Jun 28, 2016)

veblenrules said:


> And the difference between ride share and taxi driving is???


You have to remember fear and anger cause heroes everyday, some of the bravest men to live were gentlemen in the real world until they were faced with hell.


----------



## Mtbsrfun (May 25, 2019)

Try that here and you’ll get throat punched, pistol whipped and left on the side of the road. Welcome to NH; we like guns.

I wouldn’t even get deactivated


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

RabbleRouser said:


> Or vise versa.....
> ?While you're blocking the head blows (from behind) with both hands your "Third arm" reaches for your piece?
> 
> ?Let's say u do retrieve ur weapon, that Jacked-Up Psycho Hot Head BEHIND You will Easily twist it out of ur grip and put a round right down through the top of ur head.
> ...


You don't know who I am, where I've been, or if I've shot anyone before (military or ex police)
In my case the the first thing anyone is going to see related to my gun is the flash
You worry about you, I'll worry about me



RabbleRouser said:


> Ain't it so easy on a keyboard ???
> Thxs for validating the stats:
> Florida holds the country's record for gun owners shot by their own weapon by an assailant.
> 
> Reminder: Dirty Harry is a movie ? ?


Please post the ref for that stat



RabbleRouser said:


> Or vise versa.....
> ?While you're blocking the head blows (from behind) with both hands your "Third arm" reaches for your piece?
> 
> ?Let's say u do retrieve ur weapon, that Jacked-Up Psycho Hot Head BEHIND You will Easily twist it out of ur grip and put a round right down through the top of ur head.
> ...


Most gun facts by anti gun liberals are BS-
Harvard's
Hemenway said people don't typically become the victim of assaults with their own guns.
https://www.politifact.com/truth-o-...n-says-most-shootings-happen-victims-own-gun/
He also said 60,000 to 80,000 gun self defenses happen every year dwarfing the 13,000 gun homicides.

The U Penn Prof Branas study used by anti gun groups say if you own a gun you are 4.5 times more luckily to be shot. The problem is found in the footnotes. Of the 41 shot in the study most were criminals who can't own guns out in a high crime area

https://planetmoron.typepad.com/pla...e-who-kill-people-with-guns-or-something.html


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

rubisgsa said:


> i had a gentleman pull a gun on me while i was seated behind him i took it from him and pulled the trigger. It turned out it was a BB gun. I didnt know it at the time. There were 2 of them. I did ok!!
> 
> Dirty Harry is a movie this was real happened to me outside a casino in march 2017


Your Uber driver pulled a gun on you or was it the school bus driver?



Bubsie said:


> The problem with engaging the criminal thug from outside is the lady next to him may get a piece of the action.
> 
> 
> Do we have numbers for lawful use of firearm to deter/stop an attack versus being used by criminal on oneself?


The best number for me is the one from anti gun Hemenway> Lower-end estimates include that by David Hemenway, a professor of Health Policy at the Harvard School of Public Health, which estimated approximately 55,000-80,000 such uses each year.[8][9] 
Its harded to dispute the most noted anti gun person.

Common sense tells me these agenda fueled morons who say I am in more danger are 100% wrong.
This is really funny and worth the read..

*October 13, 2009*
*GUNS DON'T KILL PEOPLE, GUNS ATTRACT PEOPLE WHO KILL PEOPLE. WITH GUNS. OR SOMETHING.*
A recent $639,586 study regarding gun violence funded by the National Institute of Health (that would be you) and conducted by Dr. Charles C. Branas of the Pennsylvania School of Medicine, made a startling discovery:

We should be giving more money to Dr. Charles C. Branas to conduct additional studies into gun violence.

Or, as Dr. Branas put it:



> _"Learning how to live healthy lives alongside guns will require more studies such as this one. This study should be the beginning of a better investment in gun injury research through various government and private agencies."_


Also, that possessing a gun, rather than making you safer, makes it 4.5 times more likely you'll get shot in an assault.

The study's methodology involved examining people who got shot to see if they had a gun, and comparing those results to people who did not have a gun, and did not happen to get shot.

Some question the legitimacy of this kind of "correlation-and-effect" approach to scientific inquiry by pointing out that people who choose to have a gun may be doing so due to higher expectations of being shot in the first place, making it a self-selecting group, however they betray a fatal flaw in their argument:

Charles C. Branas is a doctor.

In fact, using a similar methodology, we here at Planet Moron found disturbing evidence that people who possess parkas are far more likely to be victims of cold outdoor temperatures than those who do not.

The lesson?

We need to "rethink our possession of parkas."

The study was also careful to include only those people who had actually been shot, as opposed to people who, while in possession of a firearm, were able to successfully fend off an attacker, whether through force or intimidation, without being so injured.

Fascinated by this novel, University-of-Pennsylvania-doctor-approved approach to research, we here at Planet Moron made another startling discovery:

Helmets cause football injuries.

Looking only at football players who had been injured, we found that nearly 100% of them were wearing helmets. (Note: That may include, like the Branas study, players who left their helmet in the car.)

Apparently, the helmets created a "false sense of security." So to all you football players out there, if you value your safety, for God's sake, take off that damn helmet before you get hurt.

Despite the fact that those conducting the study were doctors from the University of Pennsylvania, some critics point out that most gunshot victims are typically found (pdf) to have long arrest records themselves suggesting that the vast majority of gun violence is conducted within the criminal community, having little to do with common citizens who possess firearms for self-defense.

But then, these critics are not 100% unbiased doctors from the University of Pennsylvania who happen to be part of an organization that coincidentally produces studies that support greater gun control.

Your confidence in the study should be further enhanced by the fact that it involved a total of 677 gun shot victims, 41 of whom had a gun. (Surely a spreadsheet of some kind was involved.)

What obvious conclusion are we to draw from a "first-of-its-kind" study that focused on 41 gun-possessing gunshot victims and which suggested that being a criminal with a gun in your car makes it far more likely you'll get shot?

There's only one possible verdict:

If you are a 110-pound woman with a night job living alone you should clearly "rethink [your] possession of guns" and "suggestions to the contrary," purchasing a gun for self-protection "should be discussed and thoughtfully reconsidered."

It's science!

J.


----------



## Ballermaris (Apr 11, 2019)

john1975 said:


> Who videotapes their pax? Doing so suggests you're expecting or looking for trouble. I've driven 3 1/2 years and not had any such issues. Is this video real or fake? Who knows. But the correct approach would have been to show some sympathy and understanding instead of threatening to throw him out. You should have realized that the pax was a little nuts and been careful. Being able to read people is an important part of this job.


I record every ride. I have had some complain about the camera and I advised they can find another ride , hit cancel and eject them. I don't play the game, they go out or the PD takes them out.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Fozzie said:


> Unless you're driving a *Ford*, you don't need much room to gain enough momentum to throw that POS through the windshield.


Lol Ford. I always appreciate a good Ford joke


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

BlueNOX said:


> 1. Your scenario assumes reaching for weapon while bucked into drivers seat with passenger behind you. Bad idea, I agree.
> 
> So let's change it up a bit.
> 
> ...


REAL WORLD ?

Passenger starts hitting.

1. Mash brake pedal in emergency manner. (? ⚠YOU'RE already STOPPED in city traffic)

2. Right hand goes for seat belt. Left for door. (? ⚠YOU'RE HEAD IS completely UNPROTECTED TAKING hard BLOW AFTER hard BLOW)

3. Roll left out of vehicle. Let vehicle roll (? ⚠CITY STREET, VEHICLE "ROLLS" 2 inches into Bus".? ⚠YOU'RE UNCONSCIOUS FROM HEAD HITS,? ⚠FALL OUT of car AND
?⚠PAX TAKES UR RIDE
?⚠While driving away rear tire crushes your head...splat
?⚠Pax ends trip, low rates U and
?⚠sends Unprofessional Driver behavior to U\L.
?⚠ Then accepts next ping on ur account and sexually assaults passenger

?⚠You're? Dead ?Deactivated? AND a warrant has been issues for your arrest?

Welcome to REAL WORLD ? anytown USA ??


----------



## gw03081958 (Jun 28, 2016)

Ballermaris said:


> I record every ride. I have had some complain about the camera and I advised they can find another ride , hit cancel and eject them. I don't play the game, they go out or the PD takes them out.


It's bad enough here but Atlanta must have some real shit birds to deal with.


----------

